# Primo from Direct (racetropin)



## maxhenderson (Oct 19, 2021)

Running my first Primo cycle and wanna make sure I get legit stuff. Have heard great things about Direct for many products. Does anyone have experience with his Primo? THanks


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Oct 20, 2021)

*<sigh> nobody does their homework anymore.....*



maxhenderson said:


> Running my first Primo cycle and *wanna make sure I get legit stuff.* Have heard great things about Direct for many products. Does anyone have experience with his Primo? THanks



^^^ well if you had any experience on these BIG boards, you def would not have to ask that question

►if you want to make sure you "get legit stuff" just look at our PERFECT test history RIGHT HERE ON ANASCI

..I MEAN YOU'R RIGHT HERE!! ..LOL

..okay you'r a lil lazy, so i'll even link our PRIMO test result below:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=45290


►please see link below
..it'll give you VERY recent feedback on our PRIMO from VERY experienced users

https://www.professionalmuscle.com/...-direct-vip-www-racetropin-com.132354/page-68

*▲▲▲PAY PARTICULAR ATTENTION TO POST #1350
(.....it's directed at you*  )


.


----------



## maxhenderson (Oct 21, 2021)

Sowwy ;(


----------



## maxhenderson (Oct 21, 2021)

thanks for the info btw.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Oct 21, 2021)

*all good..... WELCOME to DIRECT*



maxhenderson said:


> Sowwy ;(



^^^lol 

..you'r good brother
..get yourself the best LAB-MADE-ANASCI-TEST-PROVEN products being produced today
^^^yes this includes PRIMO 




maxhenderson said:


> thanks for the info btw.



^^^get signed up over @Professional Muscle too & start getting your post count up

..incredible amounts of info on all things AAS/PEDs

+ you can follow us there too

.


----------

